# Sigma SA-1 thoughts?



## Glycerol Sound (Nov 4, 2010)

I found one at a thrift store for $30, is this a good buy? I thought Id come home and do some research before I spent $30 on what could be potentially a piece of crap. I couldnt find much upon googling or wikipediaing it, so I figured this would be the place to come. Thanks guys


----------

